# MKV iPod troubles



## Rastagirly (Oct 20, 2008)

I have the iPod adapter installed in my car. It runs through the glove box. It use to work fine, then I took my car in to have an oil change & the recall service done. When I got my car back and tried to listed to my iPod like normal, a couple problems came up:
1. My iPod albums don't show up on my stereo;
2. The sound is very quiet and when I turn it up, I get an air noise and very little music sound; and
3. I have to control my music through the iPod and no longer through the stereo as I did before
Does someone know what the problem could be?
I thought maybe they messed something up by disconnecting the battery (assuming they did) when they did the recall and oil change.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: MKV iPod troubles (Rastagirly)*

take it back in and have them fix the problem, usually a setting on those. its in "stand alone" so all the controls are off the i-pod and not the deck. if you had a part number i could look up the directions and setting options http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlipinSlidin (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: MKV iPod troubles (wishuhadmyvw)*

Would you be able to look up settings options and a instruction manual for mine also please. I have a 06' GLI that I just installed an adapter on and I don't fully understand how to operate it.


----------



## Rastagirly (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: MKV iPod troubles (SlipinSlidin)*

You should have gottena little booklet with it from the VW dealer who installed it.
I am pissed cause it worked fine before I had service done and now it doesnt work for $h*t.
I think I am gonna write VW. Everytime I ever take it in to the VW dealer here they scratch my car or do something terrible. Morons!!!!
Corey, if you see this, can you fix me up?


----------



## Rastagirly (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: MKV iPod troubles (Rastagirly)*

Can anyone help me with my problem?


----------



## dumpster (Mar 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rastagirly* »_You should have gottena little booklet with it from the VW dealer who installed it.
I am pissed cause it worked fine before I had service done and now it doesnt work for $h*t.
I think I am gonna write VW. Everytime I ever take it in to the VW dealer here they scratch my car or do something terrible. Morons!!!!
Corey, if you see this, *can you fix me up?*


yes I can!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Rastagirly (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dumpster)*

Well thanks Cory. A month later, geez.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rastagirly)*

Nothing useful other then i like the username


----------



## Rastagirly (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*

Which user name are you referring to?


----------

